
Developer takes down Ruby library after he finds out ICE was using it - derwiki
https://www.zdnet.com/article/developer-takes-down-ruby-library-after-he-finds-out-ice-was-using-it/
======
rvz
> I have a moral and ethical obligation to prevent my source from being used
> for evil," Vargo wrote on the now-empty Chef Sugar GitHub repository.

This defeats the purpose of 'open-source'. There will always be bad actors out
there using your open-source project. Once you release your project out into
the open with a permissive license, there are little to no restrictions into
how they can use your project, except for attribution. Even forking it is
allowed. Just ask Gab.

Probably should have licensed it under CC BY-NC-ND 4.0 or GPLv3.

------
sarcasmatwork
Seth Vargo is a brainwashed hypocrite! Good job MSM for muddying the water and
confusing people.

Seth Vargo did not care when Obama did it, only Trump? You know, Trump admin
asked for money money to be able to suppose the HUGE INFLUX of illegals coming
to the border but were denied those funds. (maybe got more $4 now) People had
worse conditions under Obama in those places than Trump. Ice is just doing
their job. </rant>

